
Why Every Entrepreneur Should Write and Tips To Get Started - jasonlbaptiste
http://onstartups.com/tabid/3339/bid/14208/Why-Every-Entrepreneur-Should-Write-and-9-Tips-To-Get-Started.aspx
======
tomjen3
This is all good advice except that (as you can see in these comments) I spell
like a retarded gold fish and my ideas aren't really that interesting.

I very much doubt I am alone in this.

~~~
leftnode
First, not every blog post is going to be your greatest piece of work ever.

Second, if you don't have a single interesting idea, why are you starting a
business? Hopefully your business or product is an interesting idea. Write
about that!

~~~
chc
Eh, lacking an interesting idea didn't seem to hurt Zynga. The obvious answer
to "why are you starting a business?" would be "money."

------
rwhitman
I don't believe _every_ entrepreneur should write. Sometimes those of us with
the passion & ability tend to take things a little too far... Its almost
impossible for me to write something decent that isn't essentially a heated
op-ed piece that in turn gets me into trouble in some way. Not every
entrepreneur is an even-tempered sensible person driven by logic and
rationality. In fact, many are quite the opposite. A blog in these cases would
only give them more opportunities to put their foot in their mouth and damage
their reputation. In my opinion in some cases its important that some
entrepreneurs deliberately stay away from blogging...

------
araneae
Wow, is that all I have to do? And here I thought I should spend most of my
time programming...

~~~
ryanwaggoner
If you're a founder of a tech company and you spend most of your time
programming, you're in for a rude awakening [1].

1\. Unless you have one hell of a business cofounder.

~~~
dshah
And even if you do have one hell of a business co-founder, writing still
helps.

------
starpilot
I think it's more about writing _well_ , which translates into _designing_
well. My favorite quotation from Strunk & White:

A sentence should contain no unnecessary words, a paragraph no unnecessary
sentences, for the same reason that a drawing should have no unnecessary lines
and a machine no unnecessary parts.

Conciseness is a universal design principle, and writing is one way of
practicing it.

------
sfgary1
Good advice if you can do it. As a not quite starving entrepreneur I hardly
have time to keep up with my life than to write a blog. I did take this advice
a while back and kept a dedicated WP blog for a couple of months but like any
startup it needs continuous care and handling. Then building an audience takes
time, you have to comment on other blogs and hope they swing by and be
sociable. With hundreds of millions of blogs, Twitter and FB pages out there
you start to wonder if anyone at all will come.

------
jasonlbaptiste
FYI, check the links at the end to Spencer fry, marco arment, and Gruber.
Insanely useful resources and genuinely good advice.

------
royrod
Good post and good tips. I'm aware of most of them but the reminder is
definitely helpful to keep me blogging.

------
marze
Not to mention possibly the most important benefit of clarifying your own
thinking on the subject.

------
bl4k
When I started my first company, we almost didn't make payroll one month but I
blogged my way out of it.

------
known
"Experience is the name everyone gives to their mistakes." --Oscar Wilde

------
harperlindsey
Great tips!

------
TheSOB88
What if you're not an entrepreneur, but you'd like to be one some day, and
you're overwhelmed with the sense that you're more intelligent than the
majority of the population? Should you write then?

~~~
patio11
Suggested post #1: candid thoughts on why I still work for people dumber than
me, and my plan for changing this. (It isn't _wrong_ to not have a business,
but if you aren't starting today, have a good reason for it. "I like eating"
is a good reason. "gtg WoW raid" got radically less persuasive after I thought
about it for a while.)

